# Is My Vehicle Eligible?



## JCarlson (Nov 14, 2017)

I own a 2008 Chevy Trailblazer 4wd SUV. It holds four passengers plus the driver, is red, has black leather interior. I can't figure out what class it is in (XL, Select, etc) because I can't find it in any of the lists. Any ideas?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

JCarlson said:


> I own a 2008 Chevy Trailblazer 4wd SUV. It holds four passengers plus the driver, is red, has black leather interior. I can't figure out what class it is in (XL, Select, etc) because I can't find it in any of the lists. Any ideas?


Depends on the market you are serving and how much the decision makers adhere to UBER guidelines. 2008 may be considered too old for some markets, but not all adhere to the rules. Your vehicle will most likely get qualified as an X. Not big enough for XL. Select is out of the question.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

X only it won't qualify for anything else


----------



## JCarlson (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm in Columbus Oh (Go Buckeyrs!) and yhe model yrar restriction is 2002 so I'm good there
I couldn't find the correct class since Trailblazer is not listed anywhere and the equipment straddles some of them


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Think from the rider perspective that is paying. They are paying about 2x the cost of X and you pull up in a Chevy Trailblazer. Lol 

Leather doesn't mean luxury. And definitely not a 10 year old car almost.


----------



## JCarlson (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm just going by what I read online my friend. Its not like I think I have an Escalade.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

JCarlson said:


> I'm just going by what I read online my friend. Its not like I think I have an Escalade.


Just saying it isn't what you think, it is what the rider is expecting for the extra they are paying. I am sure it is a decent ride, just not select worthy.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

JCarlson said:


> I'm just going by what I read online my friend. Its not like I think I have an Escalade.


XL requires a 6 seater (driver + 5 seats) - your car is not qualified.

Select - your car is not qualified (http://uberestimate.com/what-is-uber-select/)


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

If your car has four doors and five seats (including driver) and seatbelts, its classed under "X". As for select, it is not likely your vehicle qualifies but you can ask at your nearest Greenlight Hub. Some may be more strict about vehicle types then others.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

My Prius has XM RADIO I’m putting it as select!!!


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

If your trailblazer has the 3 row seating then it should qualify for XL.


----------



## JCarlson (Nov 14, 2017)

No third row seating. That's the Trailblazer XL. I have everything for Select *EXCEPT* the luxury SUV part which is why I asked.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Your car, 2006, is TOO old for uber select, and NO chevrolet meet UBerselect.

you can only do uberx/uber pool, Lyft, and Lyft Line

https://www.uber.com/drive/columbus/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## JCarlson (Nov 14, 2017)

It's 2008, go back and read, but still you're right.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

oops sorry yah uber select is 2010 or newer.


----------



## JCarlson (Nov 14, 2017)

No, I meant my car is a 2008 not 2006


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

yah i mean oops sorry youre right. i misread, your car is 2008. but anyways, uber select cars has to be 2010, but it doesn't matter since no chevy make it to the uber select list in your city


----------



## JCarlson (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah I know. Like I said the attributes straddled the categories so I wasn't sure.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> yah i mean oops sorry youre right. i misread, your car is 2008. but anyways, uber select cars has to be 2010, but it doesn't matter since no chevy make it to the uber select list in your city


It actually depends on the market . Luxury brands in Denver are 2008 but mid tier brands are 2011 , 2014 and 2016 depending on Make and Model. They do a tiered system here


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> It actually depends on the market . Luxury brands in Denver are 2008 but mid tier brands are 2011 , 2014 and 2016 depending on Make and Model. They do a tiered system here


yah his zip code points to columbus ohio, that's why i stated his car is not eligible in columbus ohio


----------

